# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با 5 ماه میتوان چه رتبه ای را آورد + نظرسنجی

## pezeshkitehran

همه ی پشت کنکوری ها در این تایپیک نظراتشونو بگن

با 5 ماه چه رتبه ای را میتوان بدست آورد ؟ و با چه میزان ساعت مطالعه ؟

----------


## roxsana

چرخ بر هم زنم ار غیر مرادم گردد من نه آنم که زبونی کشم از چرخ فلک ........

تجربه کنکور نداشتم اولین کنکورمه ولی میدونم اگه بخوای و پاش بشینی میشه ...

----------


## formyself

شما بکوب بخون پزشکی درمیای

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


همه ی پشت کنکوری ها در این تایپیک نظراتشونو بگن

با 5 ماه چه رتبه ای را میتوان بدست آورد ؟ و با چه میزان ساعت مطالعه ؟



سلام

بهتره بگیم چه درصدهایی رو میشه کسب کرد تو هر درس !
هر چیزی ممکنه 
مثلا اگه یه نفر بیشتر وقتشو بذاره رو زیست و عمومی میتونه تا سه رقمیم بیاره 
ولی همت و ساعت مطالعه بالایی میخواد 

برا همه آرزوی موفقیت دارم_

----------


## parham7983

> همه ی پشت کنکوری ها در این تایپیک نظراتشونو بگن
> 
> با 5 ماه چه رتبه ای را میتوان بدست آورد ؟ و با چه میزان ساعت مطالعه ؟


زیر500منطقه3 با روزی12ساعت بنظر من کاملا امکان پذیره

----------


## احسان0

اگه رتبه 1 رو نیاریم دیگه حتما2 میشیم

----------


## ifmvi

*به خیلی از پارامترا بستگی داره ، دقیق نمیشه گفت.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

من پارسال با 3ماه شدم 3000 منطقه دو 
فک کنم با 5ماه بهترم میشه اونم مطالعه درست حسابی
من اون موقع 7-9ساعت میخوندم نه بیشتر

----------


## احسان0

> من پارسال با 3ماه شدم 3000 منطقه دو 
> فک کنم با 5ماه بهترم میشه اونم مطالعه درست حسابی
> من اون موقع 7-9ساعت میخوندم نه بیشتر


سال اولتون بود؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سال اولتون بود؟


پارسال؟نه سال دومم بود اما سال اولم هیچی نخوندم تفریحی رفته بودم کنکور بدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## احسان0

> پارسال؟نه سال دومم بود اما سال اولم هیچی نخوندم تفریحی رفته بودم کنکور بدم


افرین

----------


## Neo.Healer

> افرین


ممنون :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## roxsana

> ممنون


سال اول که تفریحی کنکور دادین رتبه اتون چند شد ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سال اول که تفریحی کنکور دادین رتبه اتون چند شد ؟


زیاد جالب نی (یعنی گفتنی نی)
اما نه افتضاح نه خوب :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Juliette

بسته به سطح علمی متغیر هست
سپاس

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


من پارسال با 3ماه شدم 3000 منطقه دو 
فک کنم با 5ماه بهترم میشه اونم مطالعه درست حسابی
من اون موقع 7-9ساعت میخوندم نه بیشتر


سلام ببخشید شما پایه تون در چه حد بود که تونستید 3000 شید؟*

----------


## iamAmir

:/

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> سلام ببخشید شما پایه تون در چه حد بود که تونستید 3000 شید؟*


درسا فرق داره
عمومیا بجز عربی افتضاح عملا هیچی
عربی متوسط
فیزیک داغون
شیمی و زیست متوسط
ریاضی افتضاح نبودم اما متوسطم نبود یکم پایینتر

----------


## mahdi_artur

> همه ی پشت کنکوری ها در این تایپیک نظراتشونو بگن
> 
> با 5 ماه چه رتبه ای را میتوان بدست آورد ؟ و با چه میزان ساعت مطالعه ؟


*با 5 ماه حاشیه پردازی و ایجاد تاپیک های بی مصرف در خواب قطعاً زیر 100 میاری
اما با 5 ماه بررسی تاپیک های درسی (مثل تاپیک سوالات زیست و مرور زیست و...) و تلاش فراوان و خواندن اصولی  قطعاً زیر 1000 میشی...
انتخاب با خودته ، زیر 100 مجازی یا زیر 1000 واقعی؟؟؟*

----------


## Fawzi

> همه ی پشت کنکوری ها در این تایپیک نظراتشونو بگن
> 
> با 5 ماه چه رتبه ای را میتوان بدست آورد ؟ و با چه میزان ساعت مطالعه ؟


از تک رقمی بگیر تا 6 رقمی ...
 :Yahoo (4): 
از 1ساعت بگیر تا 18ساعت 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhosein_gdz

سلام
با بررسی کارنامه های کنکورهای سالهای 97 و 96 متوجه میشیم راه برای رسیدن به رتبه ی زیر هزار سخت تر از قبل شده و این نشان از افزایش رقابت برای رسیدن به 3 رشته ی برتر تجربیه به عنوان مثال با درصد هایی که در سال 95 رتبه ی 1000اوردن در سال 97 رتبه ی 2000تا2500 اوردن اگه سالهای قبل بود میتونستم با اطمینان بگم کسی که حتی 4 ماه مطالعه ی پیوسته داشته باشه میتونه به رتبه زیر 1000برسه
با تمام این حرفا قطعا امسال و در این 5 ماه هم میشه رتبه زیر 1000 اورد ولی نیاز به تلاش بیشتری هست 

ارکان موفقیت در این 5 ماه 
1- تلاش پیوسته و مداوم( میزان مطالعه برای یک دانش اموز با سطح درسی و هوش متوسط 12 ساعت به بالا )
2-اعتماد به نفس و ایمان به اینکه می شود و می توانم
3-انگیزه و شوق رسیدن به هدف
4-منابع مهندسی شده
5-برنامه ریزی معقول 

*قطعا اگر بخواید از صفر شروع کنید نمی تونید تمام مباحثو 100% بخونید پس باید انتخابی درس بخونید 

پیشنهاد من اینه تمام دروس عمومی به صورت کامل مطالعه شه(عمومی 100%)
تمام مباحث زیست مطالعه شه (اگر تصمیم بر حذف داشتید مباحث گیاهی و مسایل زنتیک انتخاب خوبیه)
80% مباحث شیمی با توجه به نقاط قوت و ضعف خودتون
60% ریاضی و فیزیک
یادتون باشه تست های کنکور های سال های گذشته در اولویت باشه
برای زیست تست ها ی کنکور 10 سال اخیر به معنای واقعی کلمه بخورید و از چندین دور مطالعه ی متن کتاب در فواصل زمانی مختلف غافل نشید

موفق باشید

----------


## sinak2k

*1 میلیون  هنوز این ع..... بازیا تموم نشده*

----------


## Lara27

> ممنون


منابعتون چیا بود

----------


## God_of_war

به نظر من اتریشی خوندن بهتر از تایلندی خوندنه دیگه خود دانین :Yahoo (15):  میخواین اصلا بزاریم بمونه دو ماه مونده به کنکور تاپیکای داغ ۲ ماهه میشه پزشکی اورد رو بزنیم کیفش بیشتره :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Golshid

هر رتبه ای به شرط "تلاشِ پیوسته" و "درست خوندن"

----------


## Golshid

> به نظر من اتریشی خوندن بهتر از تایلندی خوندنه دیگه خود دانین میخواین اصلا بزاریم بمونه دو ماه مونده به کنکور تاپیکای داغ ۲ ماهه میشه پزشکی اورد رو بزنیم کیفش بیشتره


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

> به نظر من اتریشی خوندن بهتر از تایلندی خوندنه دیگه خود دانین میخواین اصلا بزاریم بمونه دو ماه مونده به کنکور تاپیکای داغ ۲ ماهه میشه پزشکی اورد رو بزنیم کیفش بیشتره


نه پزشکی در یک روز بهتره

----------


## maryam13

رتبه 1کنکور سراسری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منابعتون چیا بود


ادبیات
تاریخ ادب لقمه ........بقیه تست های کنکورا تجربی
+برای قرابت درسنامه جامع مهروماه

عربی ناصح زاده

دینی خلاصه های اخر گاج

زبان لقمه لغت

ریاضی نصف خط ویزه نصف خیلی سبز

زیست تست کنکور زیر ذره بین خط ویزه

فیزیک تقریبا هیچی 

شیمی فیل و موج آزمون و برای استو و پیش 1 کتابای حجیم

----------


## Lara27

> رتبه 1کنکور سراسری


مسخره میکنی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مسخره میکنی ؟


ایشون و خدای جنگ کلا کارشون مسخره بازی و فاز منفی توی اینمدل تاپیکاس

----------


## reza fff

فارغالتحصیل میتونه تا زیر 200 هم بیاره بنظرم..حالا شما بگیر زیر 500 اونم منطقه 2 فقط باید تلاش داشته باشید اونم ب صورت مداوم باور کنید میشه...مداوم خوندن خیلی مهمه بازم تاکید میکنم..بعدشم لازم نیست حتما با روزی 12 ساعت شروع کنید..با 6تا7 ساعت شروع کنید تا عید برسونید ب حد اقل 10 ساعت ...رقبای عزیز انشاالله مزد زحماتتونو بگیرید

----------


## reza fff

ی نکته دیگم اینه ک از حاشیه دور باشید و فقط مثبت فکر کنید...حاشیه یعنی اون موسسه یا مشاوری ک دنبال سواستفادس یا اون نفهم مجازی ک ب فکر خودش میخواد حذف رقیب کنه..موفق باشید

----------


## MYDR

> از تک رقمی بگیر تا 6 رقمی ...
> 
> از 1ساعت بگیر تا 18ساعت


من موندم چه طوری جمله ات رو برای خودم حل کنم :  یعنی چه طور میشه طرف 5 ماه بخونه حتی 18 ساعت بعدش هم رتبه اش 1 هم بشه !     :Yahoo (65):  یکم واقعی تر نرخ بدید !   :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed_habibi

بسشتگی داره استراتژیتون چی باشه
مثلا یکی میاد سعی میکنه همه رو برسوه به 50 توتخصصی یکی دیگه میاد ریاضی فیزیک 20میزنه شبیمی 50 زیست 70 75 یعنی تایم ریاضی فیزیک میده ب زیست خب قطعا نفر دوم موفق تره هر دو ی اندازه خوندن اما خب دیگه...ب این میگن سیاست

----------


## AzerilA

> بسشتگی داره استراتژیتون چی باشه
> مثلا یکی میاد سعی میکنه همه رو برسوه به 50 توتخصصی یکی دیگه میاد ریاضی فیزیک 20میزنه شبیمی 50 زیست 70 75 یعنی تایم ریاضی فیزیک میده ب زیست خب قطعا نفر دوم موفق تره هر دو ی اندازه خوندن اما خب دیگه...ب این میگن سیاست


تو تاپیکی که تگ میکنم شرکت کنید

----------


## AzerilA

> بسشتگی داره استراتژیتون چی باشه
> مثلا یکی میاد سعی میکنه همه رو برسوه به 50 توتخصصی یکی دیگه میاد ریاضی فیزیک 20میزنه شبیمی 50 زیست 70 75 یعنی تایم ریاضی فیزیک میده ب زیست خب قطعا نفر دوم موفق تره هر دو ی اندازه خوندن اما خب دیگه...ب این میگن سیاست


.........
........,

----------


## Fawzi

> من موندم چه طوری جمله ات رو برای خودم حل کنم :  یعنی چه طور میشه طرف 5 ماه بخونه حتی 18 ساعت بعدش هم رتبه اش 1 هم بشه !     یکم واقعی تر نرخ بدید !


مشکل همینه  :Yahoo (4): 
تا وقتی دنبال اثباتش باشید از اصل میرسید به فرع  وحاشیه ...
شما اصولی و مداوم درس بخونید ..تست بزنید ..مرور کنید ..با برنامه باشید ..تا معجزه تلاش رو ببنید ..اونوقت مشخص میشه (شدن یا نشدن)!

----------


## آیسو

> بسشتگی داره استراتژیتون چی باشه
> مثلا یکی میاد سعی میکنه همه رو برسوه به 50 توتخصصی یکی دیگه میاد ریاضی فیزیک 20میزنه شبیمی 50 زیست 70 75 یعنی تایم ریاضی فیزیک میده ب زیست خب قطعا نفر دوم موفق تره هر دو ی اندازه خوندن اما خب دیگه...ب این میگن سیاست


اگه ریاضی وفیزیک تو کنکور آسون بیاد چی؟با 20درصد که نمیشه هیچی قبول شد.اگه زیست سخت شد و اونم نتونستیم جواب بدیم چی؟اونوقت نه درصد زیست خوبی داریم نه ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*با پنج ماه نمیدونم
اما اینو میدونم یه آدم تلاشگر فرقی نمیکنه ۱سال زمان داشته باشه یا پنج ماه ،به هدفش میرسه .
همونطوری که یک آدم بهانه گیر فرقی براش نمیکنه ۱۲ماه زمان داشته باشه یا۵ماه.
پس همه چی به تلاشت و روحیه تو مربوطه....روحیه بهانه جو داشته باشی یا تلاشگری....!
اگه تلاشگر و کوشا هستی،موفقیتت مبارک*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اگه ریاضی وفیزیک تو کنکور آسون بیاد چی؟با 20درصد که نمیشه هیچی قبول شد.اگه زیست سخت شد و اونم نتونستیم جواب بدیم چی؟اونوقت نه درصد زیست خوبی داریم نه ریاضی و فیزیک



خمنظور از 70 75 ترازی بود ک این درصدا تو سال 97 96داد خب سخت بیاد 55 بزنی ممکنه با 70 75 سال 97برابری کنه

----------


## MYDR

> مشکل همینه 
> تا وقتی دنبال اثباتش باشید از اصل میرسید به فرع  وحاشیه ...
> شما اصولی و مداوم درس بخونید ..تست بزنید ..مرور کنید ..با برنامه باشید ..تا معجزه تلاش رو ببنید ..اونوقت مشخص میشه (شدن یا نشدن)!


آخه دوست من این طوری هم که می فرمایید نیست ... من اصلا حاشیه رو دوست ندارم .... ولی منطقی بودن رو خیلی مد نظرم دارم. تلاش و تلاش و تلاش بله درسته ولی منطق هم باید داشت.
از نظر من زمانی با 5 ماه میشه نتیجه گرفت که طرف پایه خوبی داشته باشه و اگر ضعیف تر باشه باید بیشتر تلاش کنه. جمله معروف راه 100 ساله رو یه شبه نمی شه رفت !

----------


## Fawzi

> آخه دوست من این طوری هم که می فرمایید نیست ... من اصلا حاشیه رو دوست ندارم .... ولی منطقی بودن رو خیلی مد نظرم دارم. تلاش و تلاش و تلاش بله درسته ولی منطق هم باید داشت.
> از نظر من زمانی با 5 ماه میشه نتیجه گرفت که طرف پایه خوبی داشته باشه و اگر ضعیف تر باشه باید بیشتر تلاش کنه. جمله معروف راه 100 ساله رو یه شبه نمی شه رفت !


صد درصد همینطوره 
تلاش با موفقیت رابطه مستقیم داره
تایید میشه حرفاتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## God_of_war

عجبز باز یه عده هستن که میخوان ۵ ماهه قبول شن یا همون ۴ ماهه ولی باز میان از بقیه میپرسن  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عجبز باز یه عده هستن که میخوان ۵ ماهه قبول شن یا همون ۴ ماهه ولی باز میان از بقیه میپرسن


اونا ک همیشه هستن
وقتی برات غیرقابل تحمله توی این تاپیکا شرکت نکنی اعصاب خودت و بقیه راحتتره 

پ.ن:واقعا نمیگم ک قرار بود قبل پست گذاشتن ازم اجازه بگیری...کلا هیچکارم..فقط پیشنهاد بود

----------


## Mariyana

> اونا ک همیشه هستن
> وقتی برات غیرقابل تحمله توی این تاپیکا شرکت نکنی اعصاب خودت و بقیه راحتتره 
> 
> پ.ن:واقعا نمیگم ک قرار بود قبل پست گذاشتن ازم اجازه بگیری...کلا هیچکارم..فقط پیشنهاد بود


به نظرم با روزی مفید 12-13 ساعت خوندن هر روز تا کنکور میشه
 منطقه سه رو زیر 700 اورد با برنامه ریزی اصولی و مرور و حذف غیر ضروری ها
خودتون که دکترید امتتحانای سخت علوم پایه و ...خیلیا کمتر از این میخونن اون حججمو و قبول میشن

----------


## احسان0

> به نظرم با روزی مفید 12-13 ساعت خوندن هر روز تا کنکور میشه
>  منطقه سه رو زیر 700 اورد با برنامه ریزی اصولی و مرور و حذف غیر ضروری ها
> خودتون که دکترید امتتحانای سخت علوم پایه و ...خیلیا کمتر از این میخونن اون حججمو و قبول میشن


مشکل اینجاس هر کسی دلیلی داره که تا الان نتونسته خوب بخونه یکی هست ضعیفه معلم و کتاب خوب نداشته و کتاب های مناسب خودش رو نگرفته
یکی هست تا الان مشکل داشته نتونسته بخونه 
بعضی ها 99درصد مشغول حاشیه هستن 
افراد دیگیری که کلا  تنبل و ... هستند
افرادی هر روز مشغول اینترنت و رسانه ها هستن 
مهمانی رفتن بیرون رفتن اهمال کاری نمیدونم از شنبه از عید و .........................
خلاصه تا اون عاملی که باعث شده نخونه رو رفع نکنه 5ماه که سهله 5سال هم وقت بدی متاسفانه کاری نمیشه کرد 
اگر کاری رو که تو گذشته انجام دادیم دوباره انجام بدیم همون نتیجه قبلی رو میگیریم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به نظرم با روزی مفید 12-13 ساعت خوندن هر روز تا کنکور میشه
>  منطقه سه رو زیر 700 اورد با برنامه ریزی اصولی و مرور و حذف غیر ضروری ها
> خودتون که دکترید امتتحانای سخت علوم پایه و ...خیلیا کمتر از این میخونن اون حججمو و قبول میشن


بله میشه بنظرم
با یه برنامه اصولی و ذهن آروم

----------


## احسان0

ایشالا که همه نتیجه بگیرن در این چن ماه باقیمانده

----------


## Mariyana

> مشکل اینجاس هر کسی دلیلی داره که تا الان نتونسته خوب بخونه یکی هست ضعیفه معلم و کتاب خوب نداشته و کتاب های مناسب خودش رو نگرفته
> یکی هست تا الان مشکل داشته نتونسته بخونه 
> بعضی ها 99درصد مشغول حاشیه هستن 
> افراد دیگیری که کلا  تنبل و ... هستند
> افرادی هر روز مشغول اینترنت و رسانه ها هستن 
> مهمانی رفتن بیرون رفتن اهمال کاری نمیدونم از شنبه از عید و .........................
> خلاصه تا اون عاملی که باعث شده نخونه رو رفع نکنه 5ماه که سهله 5سال هم وقت بدی متاسفانه کاری نمیشه کرد 
> اگر کاری رو که تو گذشته انجام دادیم دوباره انجام بدیم همون نتیجه قبلی رو میگیریم


منظورم اینه اون حاشیه ها رو رفع کرده باشه

----------


## Mrya

توی رشته خودم خیلی کارا میشه کرد..
برای تجربی هم اگر نهایت تلاشتون رو بکنید میشه..درکل بستگی به میزان تلاشتون در مدت زمان باقی مونده داره..

----------


## Romina_kh

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## DR._.ALI

هر کسی بستگی به تلاشش فرق میکنه کسی که واقعا قید همه چی بزنه بکوب روزی 12 ساعت بخونه هر چی بخاد قبوله ولی همونم واقعا به حرف آسونه خیلی میخاد آدمش باشه اینو بگه و پاش وایسه

----------


## hamed_habibi

هر رتبه ایی نمیشه اورد ولی از نظر من ب صورت عادی منطقی زیر 2هزار منطقه 3 وزیر 3هزار منطقه 2

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

به خیلی از عوامل بستگی داره اول از هرچیزی سطح علمی و پایه ات تو دروس مختلف چقدر هست بعد کنکور قبلی چرا قبول نشدی و چه عواملی باعث ضعف تو شد بود و درصد هات چند بود از همه مهم تر روحیه ات الان چیه و چقدر خوشبینی البته کسی که خیلی به خودش اطمینان داره منتظر تایید دیگران نیست ! و واقعا بدور از حواشی کار خودش میکنه

----------


## Maja7080

> هر رتبه ایی نمیشه اورد ولی از نظر من ب صورت عادی منطقی زیر 2هزار منطقه 3 وزیر 3هزار منطقه 2


منظور پیامتون اینه زیر سه هزار منطقه دو نمیشه اورد یا میشه اورد؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> منظور پیامتون اینه زیر سه هزار منطقه دو نمیشه اورد یا میشه اورد؟



میشه اورد. البته میگم این برداشت من از کنکوره شاید یکی بگه نه بهترم میشه من یه فرد متوسط یا سطح نسبتا صفر فرض کردم اما فردی که خیلی دوره از درس اصلا نمیدونه زیست چیه 7 8هزارم براش خوبه

----------


## Maja7080

> میشه اورد. البته میگم این برداشت من از کنکوره شاید یکی بگه نه بهترم میشه من یه فرد متوسط یا سطح نسبتا صفر فرض کردم اما فردی که خیلی دوره از درس اصلا نمیدونه زیست چیه 7 8هزارم براش خوبه


یه سوال دیگه ببخشید. شما که زیستتون خوبه بهترین روش خوندن زیست رو تو این زمان باقی مونده بگید.

----------


## Seyed Chester

> درسا فرق داره
> عمومیا بجز عربی افتضاح عملا هیچی
> عربی متوسط
> فیزیک داغون
> شیمی و زیست متوسط
> ریاضی افتضاح نبودم اما متوسطم نبود یکم پایینتر


ببخشيد ميشه لطفا بگيد با چه برنامه اي پيش ميرفتيد؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشيد ميشه لطفا بگيد با چه برنامه اي پيش ميرفتيد؟


بدون برنامه تقریبا!!!
ادبیات موضوعی
عربی از اول
دینی از اول
زبان قاطی پاتی
ریاضی یسری مطالب انتخاب کرده بودم با فیزیک
شیمی اول سوم بعد پیش1 بعد دوم بعد اسیدباز
زیست قاطی پاتی بر اساس ترکیبی بودن

----------


## احسان0

> بدون برنامه تقریبا!!!
> ادبیات موضوعی
> عربی از اول
> دینی از اول
> زبان قاطی پاتی
> ریاضی یسری مطالب انتخاب کرده بودم با فیزیک
> شیمی اول سوم بعد پیش1 بعد دوم بعد اسیدباز
> زیست قاطی پاتی بر اساس ترکیبی بودن


درصد زیستت خوب بود از رو چی تست زدی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> درصد زیستت خوب بود از رو چی تست زدی؟


66 زدم
تست سوالای کنکور و آزمون های قلم چی+برای 3-4فصل آیکیو هم کار کردم

----------


## احسان0

> 66 زدم
> تست سوالای کنکور و آزمون های قلم چی+برای 3-4فصل آیکیو هم کار کردم


دمت گرم نظرت در باره سوالای زیست ازمونای گاج-گزینه2-کانون چیه ؟
ببین من اصلا از سبک ای کیو خوشم نمیاد ولی سوالای ازمون گاج سال 96+سوالای گزینه 2+کانون بانک تست منتا+سراسری ها رو کار میکنم +کانون و گزینه دو امسال رو هم دانلود میکنم کتاب نشر الگو هم نکته های شاخی نداشت 
پیشنهادت و نظراتت چیه؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دمت گرم نظرت در باره سوالای زیست ازمونای گاج-گزینه2-کانون چیه ؟
> ببین من اصلا از سبک ای کیو خوشم نمیاد ولی سوالای ازمون گاج سال 96+سوالای گزینه 2+کانون بانک تست منتا+سراسری ها رو کار میکنم +کانون و گزینه دو امسال رو هم دانلود میکنم کتاب نشر الگو هم نکته های شاخی نداشت 
> پیشنهادت و نظراتت چیه؟


چون مال دوتا موسسه ی دیگه رو ندیدم نمیتونم نظری بدم 
خب چون من منا و گزینه2 و گاج سوالاشو ندیدم اما بنظرم اگ نمیخوای آیکیو بجاش آبی قلم یا گاج توسی کار کن کنار سوالای قلم چی و کنکورا

----------


## Maja7080

> چون مال دوتا موسسه ی دیگه رو ندیدم نمیتونم نظری بدم 
> خب چون من منا و گزینه2 و گاج سوالاشو ندیدم اما بنظرم اگ نمیخوای آیکیو بجاش آبی قلم یا گاج توسی کار کن کنار سوالای قلم چی و کنکورا


واسه زیست از همون اول تستای ترکیبی زدی یا تو دوران جمع بندی؟بعد میشه بگی روش خوندن زیستت چطور بود؟اول کتاب میخوندی و همون موقع تست میزدی یا چند روز بعدش تستارو میزدی؟یا بیشتر مرور میکردی به جای تست زدن؟
راستی چرا رتبه سال اولت رو نمیگی؟اگه بگی از چه رتبه ای رسیدی به یه رتبه ی خوب واسه خیلیا انگیزه میشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واسه زیست از همون اول تستای ترکیبی زدی یا تو دوران جمع بندی؟بعد میشه بگی روش خوندن زیستت چطور بود؟اول کتاب میخوندی و همون موقع تست میزدی یا چند روز بعدش تستارو میزدی؟یا بیشتر مرور میکردی به جای تست زدن؟
> راستی چرا رتبه سال اولت رو نمیگی؟اگه بگی از چه رتبه ای رسیدی به یه رتبه ی خوب واسه خیلیا انگیزه میشه


اول کتب درسی و ذیر ذره بین بعد تست (هم سطری اون فصل هم ترکیبی البته ترکیبی کمتر) بعد اسه مرور خط ویزه و تست کنکور ک ترکیبی هستن
همون موقع تست میزدم
مرور و تستس به یک میزان
انقد بد نیس ک واس خیلی انگیزه بشه...انقد خوب نیس ک روم بشه بگم.....در کل خوب نبود رتبه ام

----------


## M.javaddd

در صورتی که پایه درسی خوب باشد، میشود زیر ۲۰۰ و زیر ۱۰۰ منطقه شد شک نکنید....به شرطی که بالای روزی ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه بکنه

----------


## احسان0

*نیازمند ازمونهای نظام قدیم*  							دوستان سلام خواهشا اگر کسی کانالی -گروهی- سایتی چیزی دارین که ازمونای گاج نظام قدیم امسال رو قرار میده بذارید 
سوالات کانون امسال رو خود این سایت فروم میذاره  گزینه 2هم خودم کانال دارم فقط گاج ندارم

----------


## maryam13

> در صورتی که پایه درسی خوب باشد، میشود زیر ۲۰۰ و زیر ۱۰۰ منطقه شد شک نکنید....به شرطی که بالای روزی ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه بکنه


خخخخخخخ حرفایی میزنی اگه پایه خوب بود که هر دقیقه اینجا تاپیک نمیزدن خوب میرفتن سر درسشون

----------


## M.javaddd

> خخخخخخخ حرفایی میزنی اگه پایه خوب بود که هر دقیقه اینجا تاپیک نمیزدن خوب میرفتن سر درسشون


اگه پایه صفر باشه، میشه زیر دو تا سه هزار آورد...شک نکن...حتی میشه بهتر هم آورد

----------


## maryam13

> اگه پایه صفر باشه، میشه زیر دو تا سه هزار آورد...شک نکن...حتی میشه بهتر هم آورد


اخه زیر 3000و دو هزار دیگه به دردی میخوری

----------


## M.javaddd

> اخه زیر 3000و دو هزار دیگه به دردی میخوری


من منطقه دو رو میگم..میشه فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تیپ یک و با زیر دو هزار میشه داروسازی آورد...با پایه ضعیف، میشه توی این وقت باقی مونده به درصد ها رتبه زیر دو تا سه هزار منطقه دو و حداقل فیزیوتراپی و دارو رسید...که فوق العادست و آرزوی خیلیاست

----------


## maryam13

> من منطقه دو رو میگم..میشه فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تیپ یک و با زیر دو هزار میشه داروسازی آورد...با پایه ضعیف، میشه توی این وقت باقی مونده به درصد ها رتبه زیر دو تا سه هزار منطقه دو و حداقل فیزیوتراپی و دارو رسید...که فوق العادست و آرزوی خیلیاست


ایشالا

----------


## ha.hg

چند شب پیش با یکی از دوستان صحبت میکردم وقتی بهش گفتم  که هدفم چیه یه جمله گفت که چند ساعت فقط به حرفش فکر کردم.
   " توی این 5ماه فقط و فقط به سه رشته تاپ فکر کن کاملا شدنیه رسیدن بهش حتی اگه 1درصد هم نشد که قطعا هم میشه ."
به نظرم اگه روش برخورد با هر درس رو بدونید و تلاش درست و صحیح و مداوم باشه دلیلی واسه نرسیدن نیس.
ولی هر رتبه ای میشه اورد 3 رقمی  4 رقمی و...................

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خخخخخخخ حرفایی میزنی اگه پایه خوب بود که هر دقیقه اینجا تاپیک نمیزدن خوب میرفتن سر درسشون


دقیقاً
 اگه کسی درسخون باشه اصلاً بیاد این تاپیک واسه چی؟
اگه کسی بخواد بخونه چرا بیاد چرت و پرت های بقیه رو بخونه؟ خوب میره مثل آدم درس خودشو میخونه....
اگه کسی حوصله اش سر رفته نمیاد اینجا به ناله های بقیه گوش بده میره یکم پیاده روی..
اگه کسی مریض نباشه که نمیاد نظر سنجی کنه ببینه میتونه چه رتبه ای بیاره تو 5 ماه....میره میخونه این 5 ماه رو بعدش رتبه شو میبینه میفهمه تو 5 ماه میشه چه رتبه ای آورد....
اگه کسی بیخیال درس خوندن شده بازم دلیلی نداره بیاد این جا ببینه بقیه چیکار کردن میره راحت میخوابه یا وقتش رو میذاره واسه گروه های تفریحی نه کنکوری
هیچ دلیلی نداره که این تاپیک در عرض 2 روز 3100 تا ویو بخوره در حالی که هیچ محتوایی توش نمیبینم به جز یکسری گپ بین بچه ها

----------


## M.javaddd

> چند شب پیش با یکی از دوستان صحبت میکردم وقتی بهش گفتم  که هدفم چیه یه جمله گفت که چند ساعت فقط به حرفش فکر کردم.
>    " توی این 5ماه فقط و فقط به سه رشته تاپ فکر کن کاملا شدنیه رسیدن بهش حتی اگه 1درصد هم نشد که قطعا هم میشه ."
> به نظرم اگه روش برخورد با هر درس رو بدونید و تلاش درست و صحیح و مداوم باشه دلیلی واسه نرسیدن نیس.
> ولی هر رتبه ای میشه اورد 3 رقمی  4 رقمی و...................


دقیقا همینطوره....از همین الان بیست هفته تا کنکور مونده و با یه تلاش فوق العاده، میشه رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ منطقه دو رو آورد..یه درصد هم شک نیست توش...بچه ها نا امید نباشید...بلکه به مهر ۹۸ و بهترین رشته و دانشگاه و روپوش پزشکی فکر کنید...به مهندسی های تهران فکر کنید..به حقوق و علوم سیاسی و بهترین های انسانی فکر کنید...به دانشکده هنر تهران فکر کنید...به دانشکده زبان تهران فکر کنید...برید و بترکونید...برید و کنکور رو نابود کنید

----------


## Dr.K98

سلام بر همه ی دوستان پر تلاش.
برای شروع توی این ۲۰ هفته ی باقیمانده کلیدی ترین چیزی که باید بهش توجه داشته باشید اینه: بستن پرونده مطالعاتی همه ی دروس در کوتاه ترین زمان.پرونده مطالعاتی اولین و حیاتی ترین مرحله در کسب نتیجه ی دلخواه توی کنکوره و جای هیچ بحثی هم در این مورد نیست چرا که شما به اطلاعاتی برای تمرین بر روی همون اطلاعات نیاز دارید‌.

قطعا مهمترین و اساسی ترین مشکل همه کسانی که تا به حال شروع نکردن و شکست های زیادی داشتن ترس از به اتمام نرساندن به موقع پرونده ی مطالعاتی دروس یا درست به اتمام نرساندن آن هست و بس. تمام تحقیقاتتون رو هر چه سریعتر انجام بدید و در نهایت منابعی رو انتخاب کنید که به سرعت هر کتابو جمع کنه. و بعد از اون هر چقدر زمان دارید رو به  مرور و تسلط دروس اختصاص بدید. بقیه مراحل این مسیر مطالعاتی باقیمانده تا کنکور ۹۸ توی دو کلمه خلاصه میشن که به نسبت مرحله ۱ (پرونده مطالعاتی)خیلی راحت ترن و میتونید به بهترین شکل شخصی سازیشون کنید:
۱)تثبیت و به تسلط رساندن آموخته ها(مثل تست زدن بصورت کلان حجم،مرور درسنامه ها یا مرور بصورت تست محور،پرسش و پاسخ شفاهی و خلاصه کلی راه های جالب برای به تسلط رساندن آموخته هاتون هست)
۲)جمع بندی

یادتون نره مهندسی مجدد منابع.

نکته آخر: اینکه هیچکس از تمرین کردن بیزار نیست چرا که اگر به ضعیف ترین داوطلبان هم (حتی اونایی که زیر صفرن)در کوتاه ترین زمان از همین ۲۰ هفته باقیمانده تا کنکور ۹۸، یک آموزش درست و حسابی اما کم حجم داده بشه، این دسته از داوطلبان هم مشتاق تمرین کردن و تلاش کردن میشن و روی دور رقابت میافتن و بهترین نتایج رو از آن خودشون میکنن و بعضا به تهدیدی هم برای داوطلبان قوی تبدیل میشن.
بیاید بجای انگیزه دادن و غرق شدن در توهمات، به همدیگه راهکار بدیم، اینطوریه که پیشرفت و نتیجه دلخواه حاصل میشه.
در پناه حق.

----------


## Lara27

بهترین رتبه رو میشه اورد

----------


## hazrate_doost

دوست خوب من این یک نوع حاشیه س
شما جای این باس میگفتی چیکار کنم چطور استارت بزنم
تا تو این 5 ماه به خودم افتخار کنم
جوری بلند شو ک یک عمر بچه هات بهت افتخار کنن بگن ک الحق با اراده بوده
یک عمر الگو بگیرن ازت
سرت همیشه پیش خودت بالا باشه
بس کنید این حاشیه ها رو یکم قدم بردارید.

----------

